# Tom Tom GPS Navigation



## Bicky (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi there - does anyone know anything about GPS navigation systems.? I have a Tom Tom SD card for Europe. I want to copy this over to a new SD Card to use in my replacement receiver. I have copied the card but my new receiver won't accept it. Is there a code or Keygen that I need to use ?????ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

contact tom tom
i beleive you need an activation code
we cannot help under the forum rules

ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES 

Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------

